# What are some good EMT jobs during the summer for a college student?



## Drewt78 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi, I am currently in an EMT class. I am still in high school, but I will be certified by summer. I am wondering what kind of a summer job I should get before I go to college. I was thinking ER Tech, but I would prefer 911 ambulance. And I don't know if they would accept someone for only a summer position, but I would return every summer. The problem is that my area has a private services that would hire me easily, but only for transport services. If I wanted to work 911 I would have better luck with fire based EMS. Almost all departments in my area are accepting volunteers, but I'll be 18, with no fire background. So I don't know if they will take an EMT for the ambulance only. I live in Northwest Indiana, around Gary, Hammond, Munster area. Does anybody have suggestions? I'll work transport if I truly have to, but that is my last resort, no offense to you guys with IFT jobs.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Oct 4, 2015)

Not likely to get hired with any real EMS service for just a summer. Try non-transporting jobs like water parks and the like.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 4, 2015)

You are better off trying to just find a place to work while you are in school, it isn't that hard to do. My private company requires I work 2 shifts a month minimum, very easy to fit into a school schedule. IFT might not be your first choice, but really it isn't a bad way to get settled in. It's helping me learn the city, familiarize myself with local hospitals, and just develop my own way of doing things. You get to have some interesting conversations with patients as well, always enjoy getting to talk to my patients on a 40 minute transport (you know, people skills and all you will need). And occasionally we get a 911 thrown our way.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 4, 2015)

You might not even have the option of working ambulance for a few years. A lot of companies won't let you drive till you're 21, and mot companies don't hire attend only. That's not even touching on the fact that you'll only be able to work summers...


----------



## Flying (Oct 4, 2015)

Per diem job or stand-by service are your only real options.

As a job seeker, being picky (as in 911 only) is far from being in your favor. (I am being a hypocrite).


----------



## Tigger (Oct 4, 2015)

I worked on a BLS transfer ambulance in college on breaks. We had enough backup/nursing home 911to keep it vaguely interesting. But I was still making better money that most summer jobs and not working particularly hard.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Oct 5, 2015)

As an EMT in college, I can tell you it ain't easy. I started part-time towards the end of a spring semester at a random, distant IFT that was willing to hire me for 1-2 shifts a week. Used that line of experience on my resume to get a full-time job as an ER Tech, but that was a stroke of fortune. Had a blast that summer, and they were willing to keep me on PRN (which is a mandated 12x2 per month, plus whatever open needs I want to pick up). That PRN status allowed me to pick up quite a bit over the winter break, effectively giving me a full time job at that time. However, come the next summer I once again got lucky that there was a need for a full-time tech and I got that status back, then went PRN again once school started. This summer, I don't expect to get as lucky. 

Moral: Small company IFT, events, and big-company part-time IFT are your best bets, but do not pass up ideal job openings, because you never know what you may land.


----------



## ERDoc (Oct 11, 2015)

I worked for a summer as an EMT at a beach.  It was probably the best job I ever had.  As others have said, you might not find much in the way of ambulance work so you will need to look for less traditional, seasonal jobs.


----------



## Bullets (Oct 14, 2015)

Theme parks and event medical, stuff like tough mudders and spartan races. I worked at a ski resort near my college and had an unreasonable ammount of fun and probably should have broken something during that time but it was a great experience.


----------



## Annie (Oct 17, 2015)

You're not likely going to get a 911/ ER tech job without experience, let alone working only during the summer. I wouldn't pass up an IFT job honestly--It was a place I wasn't thrilled about starting at but I am glad that I did. You'll learn a tremendous amount on patient assessments and the like...a huge stepping stone for a 911 and ER tech job. (4 and a half years later and 2 years into nursing school, and I'm still learning new things from this job!) If transport is still not your thing then amusement parks are always hiring for the summer.


----------



## TimRaven (Nov 3, 2015)

Check your local summer camps/college summer program. They might hire EMT for seasons.
LMU in LA hired EMT for their summer program, pay was like $3000 + room/board for 6 weeks I think.


----------



## johnrsemt (Nov 9, 2015)

Boy Scout Summer camps,  YMCA/YWCA camps,  Church camps,  etc.   They are always looking for EMS for the summer
Back in 2002 I was paid $400 a week at a Boy Scout Camp,  2003 it went to $440.   I was 3rd highest paid person at camp out of 150 staff members.

Free food,  only ate out 1 day a week.   Even though I took leave from my FT and PT jobs for both summers I came out ahead money wise.   Didn't eat out every day, (or 2 or 3 or 5 times a day)  less driving (even though it was 150 miles round trip to camp).


----------



## SAshley0811 (Dec 22, 2015)

Theme Parks, Waterparks, Summer Camps, Private Transport ambulance companies often hire a lot of newbies it's also a great way to get some experience transporting mostly stable patients with the occasional assist to the ALS folks.


----------



## johnrsemt (Dec 30, 2015)

If you do work in a camp;  try to volunteer in an ED first so you can learn what needs sutures/staples and what doesn't.  Save a lot of sending youth to Urgent cares for sutures that don't need them


----------



## greenmountains (Mar 13, 2019)

You will probably need some experience of some kind. If you go with ER, simply do not mention that you will leave. Do you think that employers will break their back to give a damn about you?  The number of times I have been offered employment only to have the offer disappear is not readily calculated nor expressed without a symbol for infinity or a large exponential power. Do what you need to do for yourself first.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 14, 2019)

greenmountains said:


> The number of times I have been offered employment only to have the offer disappear is not readily calculated nor expressed without a symbol for infinity or a large exponential power.


Damn, what do you have in your background that has resulted in offered jobs being rescinded?  I've only had a job offer be rescinded twice, and one of those times it was because I started asking questions about the job (pay rate, schedule, etc), and they decided it would be easier for them to go with someone who simply accepted whatever they offered and kept their head in the sand vs someone who actually asked questions.  I think it saved me from a lot of headaches and potential legal issues as a result.

The other one was not an EMS job.

If you are getting jobs rescinded after an offer is made, than I'm thinking there is a major flag in your background check.

Also, this thread is from 2015, so the OP likely isn't following.  But if I was looking for a just in the summer EMS job, I would look at transport company and go with whomever paid the most, or a special event EMS staffing company like http://www.paradocsworldwide.com


----------



## greenmountains (Mar 14, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> Damn, what do you have in your background that has resulted in offered jobs being rescinded?  I've only had a job offer be rescinded twice, and one of those times it was because I started asking questions about the job (pay rate, schedule, etc), and they decided it would be easier for them to go with someone who simply accepted whatever they offered and kept their head in the sand vs someone who actually asked questions.  I think it saved me from a lot of headaches and potential legal issues as a result.
> 
> 
> If you are getting jobs rescinded after an offer is made, than I'm thinking there is a major flag in your background check.
> ...



No, my background is clear as I have checked it, although my name is common and I used to get mail for a guy in prison with the same name. I think mostly the companies for site work have chosen to go with a nurse (real clever move for places that have a pile of trauma) or have decided someone else is cheaper, younger or better looking. In some cases they jumped too soon and offered the job when they later found someone they liked better. There is a local squad I have never been able to get in, but they have recently hired a woman I once worked with; she is constantly injured, has major personality issues and is a heavy drinker. Usually they do not retract the offer, they just do not take calls or answer emails. In one case there was a call for per diems, they got 31 resumes and hired 30. Most never showed for work and the others had no experience. I asked about my application...it had been "lost."


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Mar 16, 2019)

So you have zero EMS experience, I'd imagine limited work experience overall, you're only available for a short time and you're too good for anything but hero work(no offense to anybody that uses their license to make a living regardless of the type of calls they do though, right?). 

Well hell, I can't imagine you'll have any trouble finding work with a resume and attitude like that....


----------



## greenmountains (Mar 16, 2019)

hometownmedic5 said:


> So you have zero EMS experience, I'd imagine limited work experience overall, you're only available for a short time and you're too good for anything but hero work(no offense to anybody that uses their license to make a living regardless of the type of calls they do though, right?).
> 
> Well hell, I can't imagine you'll have any trouble finding work with a resume and attitude like that....


I have more than thirty years of experience and if I have an attitude they would need to interview me to detect that, wouldn't they?
Talk about attitude!  I am guessing you are quite young and proud of the way you look in blue.  
Oh...my resume is two pages long and contains work as a provider, have been offered work by a former World Series team, have worked in nationally recognized venues.    So...who has the attitude?  (Boy)


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 16, 2019)

You sure get “offered “ a lot of jobs...but can’t seem to keep them or even get them. Your attitude shows in EVERY post you make, which ends up being a “poor me” story.

Burger King is hiring. You can have it your way there. (Son).


----------



## Gurby (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## hometownmedic5 (Mar 16, 2019)

greenmountains said:


> I have more than thirty years of experience and if I have an attitude they would need to interview me to detect that, wouldn't they?
> Talk about attitude!  I am guessing you are quite young and proud of the way you look in blue.
> Oh...my resume is two pages long and contains work as a provider, have been offered work by a former World Series team, have worked in nationally recognized venues.    So...who has the attitude?  (Boy)



My post was in reply to the OP, not your. You can tell because I didn’t quote or tag you, but I sure do appreciate you giving us your resume. I for one am super impressed to be in the presence of such greatness. However, you are in error. I am not quite young. Thanks for coming out.


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 24, 2019)

It is never about the length of the resume (quantity), it is how you use it (quality).


----------

